# Cornell & Diehl - Bayou Morning Flake



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to receive some samples from Freestoke today (THANKS BRO!) and BMF was one of them.

_Bayou Morning Flake is a much different tobacco from original bayou Morning. This is a very dark brown crumbly flake. To my taste it is very mellow and smooth with just the right amount of Perique._

Ever since I crossed paths with Voodoo Queen, I have been a Perique freak!

This tobacco is actually quite eye pleasing. Nice shades of brown and red.

The bag aroma was very much like Voodoo Queen minus the Latkia and mocha flavoring.

The texture is amazing, supple flakes that crumble nice and easy, pack well, light excitedly all while delivering the anticipated reaction!

WHOOOA MOMMA! This is a spicy one! I smiled nice and broadly as I puffed away in bliss. Although its initial spice calms down after a bit, the VA gives its tasty elements over and then plays musical chairs with the Perique.

It's a tilt-a-whirl for your mouth!

To me, Perique is to pipes as Habano Ligero is to cigars. Perfect!

I have found myself another one. Great flavor, great taste, the nicotine is probably pretty strong, but I can't tell. I'm too conditioned to it. I didn't feel sick though, so it's not enough, but I will settle.

:nod: 10/10


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent review! I have a little left of the original Bayou Morning, and love it. I'll have to add this to my list of future purchases!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Eastree said:


> Excellent review! I have a little left of the original Bayou Morning, and love it. I'll have to add this to my list of future purchases!


I have not tried the original, but that is why I was given this in the first place. Freestoke saw my love for Perique and said I should really try this instead, and boy is he right on the money! He also shot me over some Tilbury and Ennerdale Flake. I will be trying those out soon.

_I sort of abused BMF towards the end of the bowl, and now I'm sorry, well, I'm not, my mouth is...it will bite back if you bite it first._


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Great review, Russ! Glad you liked it, I really am, since I love the stuff. I find it more of a kickass tobacco than you do apparently, putting it up there with Royal Yacht and Irish Flake, maybe even a shade beyond. Not Happy Bogie world, true, but still very stout. I've never had a problem with it biting me, but I smoke it in smaller pipes probably. 

Hope you like the Tilbury, too.


----------

